# Canon EOS GII



## its_virgil (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a Canon Rebel SLR(film type) and have been looking at Canon digitals that will use the same lenses. Anyone have the Canon EOS GII? If  so, a report please. Thanks!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## btoddjr (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a Canon Digital Rebel and it uses the EOS EF and EF-S lenses.  According to the Canon web site, the GII is compatible with EF lenses.  They cover compatibility well on their web site...

http://consumer.usa.canon.com

Billy Todd


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 9, 2005)

I goofed. The Canon EOS GII is not a digital but a film type camera. I suppose the the entry level digital SLR is the Canon Digital Rebel at or about $500.[V]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I have a Canon Rebel SLR(film type) and have been looking at Canon digitals that will use the same lenses. Anyone have the Canon EOS GII? If  so, a report please. Thanks!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 9, 2005)

That would be a good price! It sells for about $900 including the lens right now. I tried last June to get a deal over the internet, but there is always something they do not tell you (like no lens included or horrible shipping costs, or no battery included and no software that cost extra). Finally went to BestBuy and got a good deal there.
Rudy
SE Mi


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 9, 2005)

Rudy,
Your TI pen on the Yahoo group is gorgeous. You guys with the metal lathes can do some really neat stuff.

I already have the rebel film camera and have 5 lenses for it. I would like a body only digital rebel and have found it for a little over $500 but have not checked into it. Your comment about shipping charges and other costs may make it not seem so good. I have a sony mavica but can't seem to get good pen pictures with it. It is totally automatic with a fixed f-stop in the 5.6 range. I get excellent pictures with my film rebel but film to digital is cumbersome, cosly, and slow. I'll keep looking and someday I'll find one that is for me.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />That would be a good price! It sells for about $900 including the lens right now. I tried last June to get a deal over the internet, but there is always something they do not tell you (like no lens included or horrible shipping costs, or no battery included and no software that cost extra). Finally went to BestBuy and got a good deal there.
> Rudy
> SE Mi


----------



## Gary (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />...I tried last June to get a deal over the internet, but there is always something they do not tell you (like no lens included or horrible shipping costs, or no battery included and no software that cost extra). Finally went to BestBuy and got a good deal there.
> Rudy
> SE Mi



The rip-off on shipping is common...like $25 shipping for a camera that weighs a pound or less. Shop around because some have free shipping. The latest "gotcha" is the camera with no memory card. That adds $100 to the quoted price. You just have to shop and compare, and be sure you really know what you are buying.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 11, 2005)

I was quoted shipping costs of up to $ 89 and this was not any overnight fancy stuff, just 2nd or 3rd day. All these web site offers are having somehow something attached to it that it makes the camera not such a good deal anymore. BTW, I got mine from Circuit City, not Best Buy. Memory cards are normally not included and they are now dirt cheap anyways. Sam's clube is selling a Compact Flash card 512 mB now for about $ 43!!

Rudy
SE MI


----------



## Gary (Feb 11, 2005)

That isn't always the case. I bought my camera online for 35% below what Best Buy, Circuit City and Wolf Camera was charging locally. Same camera and manufacturer's warranty, and with no state sales tax. And, the shipping was free. It did take some searching on my part.



> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />I was quoted shipping costs of up to $ 89 and this was not any overnight fancy stuff, just 2nd or 3rd day. All these web site offers are having somehow something attached to it that it makes the camera not such a good deal anymore. BTW, I got mine from Circuit City, not Best Buy. Memory cards are normally not included and they are now dirt cheap anyways. Sam's clube is selling a Compact Flash card 512 mB now for about $ 43!!
> 
> Rudy
> SE MI


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 11, 2005)

Billy, how do you like your Rebel?  I have the film equivalent and have had my eye on the digital for a while.  How is the battery life?  What kind of batteries does it use?  How is the response time; how fast can you take pictures?  I ask the last question since that is one of the biggest problems with my 3.2 Nikon point and shoot; hard to take action shots.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2005)

Don, you and me are in the same boat, I have the Rebel 35mm as well with several lenes. I think if we can hold out another year, they will take another price drop and we can utilize some of are equipement. Then I'm in.

Anthony


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm like you, Anthony, waiting for another price drop.  If Nikon would go down I would get it; have a lot of Nikon lenses including macro! Kirk[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeh Kirk, as soon as we take the plunge, the next year they will come out with laser cameras and make digital obsolete.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 12, 2005)

Anthony,
I can wait, but ever how long I wait as soon as I get one they will discontinue it and the price will fall to nothing. It happens to me all the time.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />Don, you and me are in the same boat, I have the Rebel 35mm as well with several lenes. I think if we can hold out another year, they will take another price drop and we can utilize some of are equipement. Then I'm in.
> 
> Anthony


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 13, 2005)

I know what you mean, Anthony.  In these electronic days it's obsolete when you buy it!  The new one is always more desirable.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## btoddjr (Feb 17, 2005)

Kirk,

I really enjoy my Digital Rebel.  I haven't taken many action shot with it but it has manual camera settings like a standard 35mm camera.  It does not take consecutive pictures as fast as some of the more expensive digital SLR cameras but I don't use that feature myself.  The big thing for me was the availability of manual modes and changeable lenses.  I also found that a larger flash helped a lot for making better photos.  Battery life is good.  I have the dual battery grip and can take pictures off and on all day without a problem.

Hope this helps
Billy


----------



## btoddjr (Feb 17, 2005)

I just ran across this story about a new Digital Rebel...

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/02/17/rebel/index.php?lsrc=mcrss-0205

Billy


----------



## justinmt (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's another link that some might find helpful:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/

I always look to this sight when I'm shopping for a digital camera or someone asks my advice on one.

Justin


----------

